# Scared Kitten - stuck in the corner...



## tftftf (Sep 21, 2010)

Hello all,
I have read through some similar posts but thought I would ask for a bit of advice about what to do with my scared 9 week old kitten...

We brought her home yesterday evening and put her in the closed off hallway with all her things, but she didn't come out of the basket until about 1am, which gave us a chance to show her the litter tray and food, but then she went and hid in the corner.

I have just come back and she still seems to be in the same corner: when I came in she turned and faced the wall with her paws up on the skirting board. She doesn't seem to have eaten or gone to the loo.

When we saw her at the breeder's house she seemed fairly happy to be held, and would sit on our laps. She let us touch her paws etc but didn't seem to be _overly_ playful or manic.

I really want to make sure she gets all the attention she needs, but I am not sure how to even begin playing with her if she keeps hiding in the corner!
Should I go sit in the room with her and wait for her to come over? Or should I try stroking her while she is hiding? I have been using the carrier as a bed so far, so I would have thought she would go in there if she wanted to hide, but she really seems to like that corner...

Since I will be at work during the day I was hoping that with lots of playing in the morning and evening she would turn out fairly well adjusted but at the moment I am not sure what I should be doing to help.

Photo of the situation at the moment:


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2010)

I would sit on floor with a book and read out loud in a soft voice ignoring her and let her get used to you and your voice, and hopefully she come over and investigate you, if she the seems settled you could stroke her, but just be gentle and soft as she is scared at the moment as she's been taken from her familiar surroundings and smells and siblings etc.


----------



## Merenwenrago (Sep 5, 2010)

GreyHare said:


> I would sit on floor with a book and read out loud in a soft voice ignoring her and let her get used to you and your voice, and hopefully she come over and investigate you, if she the seems settled you could stroke her, but just be gentle and soft as she is scared at the moment as she's been taken from her familiar surroundings and smells and siblings etc.


Thats what i did with my kitten lynx, except i played my guitar and sang while sitting on the floor instead of reading .

It seems to work for mine although shes still bit scared, I can actually pick her up like a baby.


----------



## tftftf (Sep 21, 2010)

Thanks for the tips, it was going pretty well until I accidentally left the door open and now she if hiding behind a wardrobe. oops...


----------



## 1971 (Aug 16, 2008)

same advice as above, paitence and some quiet/soothing bonding time.

Its probably a pretty traumatic time for kitty, leaving mum and what she is use to.


----------



## MissyMV6 (Aug 5, 2010)

When I picked up Louie (aka Mr Bobs) it was about 11pm by the time we got home.He was desperate to get out of the cat carrier,he ran straight under the television stand and wouldn't come out,we had a cuppa,then went to bed leaving him with the run of the living and dining room,he had access to a litter tray,water and biscuits.
The next morning he had moved to under the dining table,he stayed there all day,we just carried on as normal being careful not to raise our voices or make any loud noises,he felt safe under the table so we didn't force ourselves on him at all.
By lunchtime the next day he was starting to get a bit interested in what was happening elsewhere in the house and eventually he came out very slowly,my hubby stroked him and Louie purred sooo loudly he then went around everyone in the house to get a stroke
What I am trying to say is it's a very big step for a kitten to leave the comfort of their home leaving their mum and siblings,all the familiar sounds and smells.Just give your wee one time to come out by itself when it is ready
Angie x


----------



## tftftf (Sep 21, 2010)

Thanks for the advise all... I have a whole new set of questions now but don't want to go too off topic.

Since it is a bit dangerous behind the cupboard (lots of bits of furniture etc) we eventually flushed her out with some well placed blockades. I wouldn't have tried to get her out but I was a bit worried about her dislodging something and getting hurt. Needless to say, that particular gap is blocked off now, and I cant find any others that would be a problem.

Thanks for all the tips!


----------

